# Eastern Herp Expo 9/1



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Eastern Herpetological Expo is BACK!

Just noticed Black Jungle posted this on their FB... I totally forgot about it. 

Anyone planning on going? It was kinda quirky last time but I enjoyed myself. Its always good to see Black Jungle's booth.

Kinda stinks that its on a holiday weekend though...


----------



## clownphisher (May 10, 2010)

I'm gonna try and make it again. Black Jungle did have a nice display.


----------



## Finchfrogs15 (Apr 28, 2011)

I went last time since it was only an hour away from my house. Jeremy and black jungle were the only frog vendors, but it was still a great show. I was in aww at the sports facility though. Wish we had something like that around my house. Dont think im going to attend this one though


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Won't be vending this one. Really far too many shows in the region and can only handle wp and hamburg, although I lost my table there


----------



## clownphisher (May 10, 2010)

I have some varaderos that I could bring with me if anyone is interested.


----------

